

Rails Rumble 2008 Apps - melvinram
http://48hrlaunch.wordpress.com/2008/10/20/rails-rumble-2008-apps/

======
zapnap
Just an FYI... The official list will be online at the Rails Rumble 2008 site
shortly, once voting opens.

Teams have an additional 24 hours to update their profiles (make screencasts,
etc) and then we need to review and weed out any entries that were
disqualified. Therefore, I would expect voting to open sometime Tuesday. In
the meantime, please register as a judge to vote! <http://railsrumble.com>
(anyone can judge!)

The entries this year were absolutely unbelievable. Thanks to everyone who got
involved.

------
tyler
I was on the team that built <http://bootleggers.r08.railsrumble.com>

Think of it as election.twitter.com... except you make your own channels. And
you can follow or fork other people's channels, and blah blah.

Oh and it's not just Twitter. :)

------
melvinram
Which one do you think will be most successful? (i.e. alive 2 yrs from now)

My vote is for <http://app.r08.railsrumble.com>

~~~
wallflower
TastyPlanner, the winner of RailsRumble '07, was built by a 4-man team.
According to them, it has been improved ever since but the core of it is what
existed at the RailsRumble '07 deadline.

<http://www.tastyplanner.com> 10,000 real monthly users

------
railsjedi
Here's my entry: <http://comicly.r08.railsrumble.com>

One man effort. Hoping to win the solo prize :-).

------
markbao
I was the guy with <http://inspiresme.r08.railsrumble.com>

Yeah, it didn't turn out that well.

~~~
melvinram
Mark, what are you talking about? It's an good app, especially for 48 hrs.
Don't sell yourself short.

~~~
markbao
I'm talking comparatively.

Thanks for the kind words, though.

